# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Receta gatimi

## HELEN OF TROY

Patate ograden greke

Perbersit:1 1/2kg patate,1 filxh.Caji kackavall i grire,500ml qumesht,250ml krem qumeshti(pana)2 luge gjalpe,2 kokrra hudhra,kripe,piper,moskokaridho(sipas deshires)

1: qerojme dhe lajme patatet mire dhe i presim ne feta ne holla rumbullake sic jane patatet
2:bejme tepsine me gjalpe dhe me pak hudher te grire dhe vendosim nje shtres patate ,mbi to djathe te grire mbi to patate perseri nje shtres dhe perseri pjesen tjeter te djathit
3:ne nje tas bashkojme qumeshtin me panen ,krip,piper dhe moskokaridho dhe i perzjejme mire
4:e hedhim kte perberje mbi patatet ne tepsi dhe gjalpin
5:e veme tepsine ne furre te nxehur me pare ne 200grade per 1 ore dersa te behen patatet dhe te skuqet siperfaqja
6:nqs deshirojme qe te kemi nje gjelle sa me te shijshme per miqte tane shtojme sipas deshires dhe zambon ose beikon te prere ne copka te vogla .
Serviret e nxehte e prere ne copa katrore .
Ju befte mire

----------


## gloreta

Danke Helenke  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Noellag

Veze te skuqura 

1. Marrim dy veze , e thyejme nga siper dhe e hedhim ne tigan me vaj, e lejme te skuqet 10 min

2. Merr nje pjate , prit me thike nje fete  buke.

3. Mbasi kalojne 10 min , i marirm vezet te skuqra i hedhim ne pjate dhe marrim pirunin per ta ngrene.. 

Sa e veshtire qe eshte..

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Patate ograden greke
> 
> Perbersit:1 1/2kg patate,1 filxh.Caji kackavall i grire,500ml qumesht,250ml krem qumeshti(pana)2 luge gjalpe,2 kokrra hudhra,kripe,piper,moskokaridho(sipas deshires)
> 
> 1: qerojme dhe lajme patatet mire dhe i presim ne feta ne holla rumbullake sic jane patatet
> 2:bejme tepsine me gjalpe dhe me pak hudher te grire dhe vendosim nje shtres patate ,mbi to djathe te grire mbi to patate perseri nje shtres dhe perseri pjesen tjeter te djathit
> 3:ne nje tas bashkojme qumeshtin me panen ,krip,piper dhe moskokaridho dhe i perzjejme mire
> 4:e hedhim kte perberje mbi patatet ne tepsi dhe gjalpin
> 5:e veme tepsine ne furre te nxehur me pare ne 200grade per 1 ore dersa te behen patatet dhe te skuqet siperfaqja
> ...


"Sa mir qe gatuan kjo kallogreja;per tu habitur...(edhe copkat...i pren te vogla)"
Mirmrema fatose.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Serafim more lejen ti ?Po shyqyr mo se u bere per te puthur

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafim more lejen ti ?Po shyqyr mo se u bere per te puthur


Ky pysim per leje ne,ne lejen e kemi ne xhep!
Sot ma firmosi.

----------


## broken_smile

ka lezet keshtu receta qe i ke provuar njehere vete dhe pastaj ua keshillon te tjereve, jo copy-paste nga interneti e i bie shkurt.

ca eshte moskokaridho Helen?

----------


## drague

po ne qe nuk kuptojme griqisht??!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

arremyshk me duket se quhet shqip une ketu e pashe per here te pare 
nutmeg  
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_PIYstX1WYR...600/nutmeg.jpg

----------


## broken_smile

aha kuptova..flm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> aha kuptova..flm


Asgje
nese ben pastice greke ose makarona me mish te grire
mosxokaridho hidhet edhe atje

----------


## broken_smile

> Asgje
> nese ben pastice greke ose makarona me mish te grire
> mosxokaridho hidhet edhe atje


po, e kam parasysh. perdoret shume edhe ne itali, noce moscata i thone ketej.

----------


## Linda5

> po ne qe nuk kuptojme griqisht??!


Ta perkthej une ty,vetem thuj se çfar llafi nuk kupton :ngerdheshje: 

καλησπερα...........Guten Abend :syte zemra:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Ta perkthej une ty,vetem thuj se çfar llafi nuk kupton
> 
> καλησπερα...........Guten Abend


ti akoma se ke kuptuar se ai do vetem llaf
une shqip e shkruajta  :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

> ti akoma se ke kuptuar se ai do vetem llaf
> une shqip e shkruajta


jasu zotrote.nuku e kuptuam moj derbardhe.

----------


## Prudence

recet 

spinaqin e prere vogel vogel e kaurdisni qe  te fishket edhe ti iki uji.
me pas shtroheni ne tave.se fundmi mbulojeni tej e tej me nje perzierje qe pergatitet me kos dhe veze, edhe pak krip.Vendoseni ne furre deri sa te mpikset edhe te marre ngjyre shtresa e bardh e perzierjes (kos me vez.)

shijojeni :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> recet 
> 
> spinaqin e prere vogel vogel e kaurdisni qe  te fishket edhe ti iki uji.
> me pas shtroheni ne tave.se fundmi mbulojeni tej e tej me nje perzierje qe pergatitet me kos dhe veze, edhe pak krip.Vendoseni ne furre deri sa te mpikset edhe te marre ngjyre shtresa e bardh e perzierjes (kos me vez.)
> 
> shijojeni


Aloe provoje njeher spinaqin mos ta kaurdisesh fare besome se ka shije me te mire edhe vitaminat nuk i ikin fare sepse ne zjar spinaqi e humbe shijen
pa pete eben kete recete ti?

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Nje recete e thjeshte per D@G  :perqeshje: 
Lyen taven me pak gjalpe  vendos 4,5  pete sfoliata 
pastaj hedhim djathe te bardhe 
nga siper e mbylojme me 5 pete te tjera
e presim ne forme katrore
ne nje tas bashkojme 3 veze edhe gjysem kile qumesht piper edhe kripe
e hedhim kete perberje siper peteve 
e pjekim gjysem ore ne 180 grade

edhe nje lakror i shishem per ne mengjes

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

500g makarona
500g gjoks pule ( pa kocka)
250ml krem (kremi eshte i njenjte me ajken e qumeshtit)
400ml salce
kripe dhe vaj edhe pak arremyshke

Veme tenxheren ne zjarr dhe hedhim makaronat dhe kripen.Copetojme mishin e pules ne kuba te vegjel dhe i hedhim pak kripe dhe i veme ne zjarr ne nje tenxhere tjeter per ti zjere.Pasi te jene bere makaronat i kullojme dhe i hedhim pak vaj qe te mos ngjisin.ne nje tigan te madh hedhim salcen dhe kremin dhe i leme te ziejne pak sa te marrin vetem nje vale te vogel.Shtojme mishin e pules dhe makaronat dhe i perzjejme te gjitha ne tigan. I leme dy minuta te gjitha ne zjarr dhe pastaj jane gati per tu servirur.

----------


## [Perla]

> recet 
> 
> spinaqin e prere vogel vogel e kaurdisni qe  te fishket edhe ti iki uji.
> me pas shtroheni ne tave.se fundmi mbulojeni tej e tej me nje perzierje qe pergatitet me kos dhe veze, edhe pak krip.Vendoseni ne furre deri sa te mpikset edhe te marre ngjyre shtresa e bardh e perzierjes (kos me vez.)
> 
> shijojeni


Si puna e kimes vetem se kosi ja nderron njecik shijen, gjithesesi behet e mire dhe keshtu  :buzeqeshje:

----------

